# Algae on glass surface



## MAVERICKMAX (May 21, 2017)

Not sure but I think you overstocked the tank.BTW why do you need 5 hrs light for a tank with no plants?Just switch it on for some time daily for few hours when you need to see the fish.Also since its a small tank you 'd have to do water changes more frequently like once a week 40%, not monthly.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

How new is the tank? filtration? plants? parameters? pics? water change schedule? dimensions? etc. more info would help get a better idea of what's going on. Cleaning the glass is a normal part of maintenance unless you have something like otto's, nerites etc. to do this for you. I think more info is needed.

Dan


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

I've had this stuff appear before. My first step when dealing with algae is to vacuum the substrate and get the mulm out. Algae seems to thrive in water that has the extra bioload. What is your current water change schedule? Also, aquariums seem to have different phases where certain kinds of algae will grow, and they seem to thrive one at a time depending on your water parameters, but over time they'll go away and be replaced by another problem.

You can also try dosing Seachem Excel, but this will melt some plants like Susswassertang. Green hair algae is tough stuff, keep your water clean and your light low.


----------

